# Printing or Mounting Images on Acrylic



## Nichole (Mar 10, 2011)

Can anyone give me some advice on a vendor that can print or mount large photographic images on acrylic?  I'm looking for a company either in the midwest or on the west coast.  Someone who has been around for a while and has an easy production process with good packaging.  Any information is greatly appreciated.  Thank you so much.

Nichole


----------



## iames (Jul 15, 2011)

Photo on Canvas | Photo on Acrylic | Photo on Plexi | Photo face mount to Plexiglass | Photo on Plexi Block | Photo Block | Photo to Painting | Canvas Art (orange county, so cal)


----------



## iames (Jul 15, 2011)

art-hammer.com is what i typed, but it posted that above link.


----------



## coreyd74 (Mar 27, 2012)

Bumblejax.com has fantastic reviews. You can also have your images printed on metallic paper (Lexjet Sunset Metallic Photo Paper) and then face-mounted to acrylic. Custom sizes are available as well.Unique Photo Mounting To Acrylic/Plexi, Aluminum, Bamboo & Foam


----------

